# Indiana Jones and the Ruby Coach



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wandering through the local supermarket yesterday and noticed the new "Indiana Jones" movie figures on the rack looked about the right size. They were as big or bigger than my credit card, so they are about 3.5" - 4" tall. 

While Indiana and the turbaned warrior looked a bit much, there are three relatively normal figures. The lady even has a victorian-style blouse! 
http://www.hasbro.com/indianajones/


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a big Indy fan, and was planing on making my own personal Jones figure in 1:20.3 (not for sale of course cause that would be a copyright violation), but I gotta have that 12" Whip cracking Indy, not the smaller ones because I think I can do better on the face than their sculptors did on the small one.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

"I think I can do better on the face than their sculptors did on the small one." 

No doubt.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

I pre-ordered the 12" Indy from Monsters in Motion. I'm adding it to my display of movie figures. Along with my 1:20.3 trains ... and my 1:6th army figures ... and my collection of Disney Nautilus stuff ... and my SF 49er memorabilia ... and ... When will I ever grow up? Never, I hope!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sourdoh, 
I share your immaturity


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

My wife thinks I'm stuck at about 14.  

I saw these in the store. I like the "Jungle Cutter" truck, with "auto spin blades". There is also a cargo truck that looks pretty good. I'll wait for them to go on clearance so I can justify leaving them outside. 

Burger King had a tie-in promotion to the movie recently. My daughter's kid meal had a slightly smaller Indiana Jones character that now sits in the background scenery.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I share your immaturity and lower you 8!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

They just arrested Indie in Kraehwinkel yesterday. 












He tried the steal the Holy Brick from one of our loco sheds. 


Expect him to be working over here the next some years: 













Have Fun 


Fritz / Juergen


----------

